# posted in the local Musical Instruments...



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Fake.

Obvious knock off.


----------



## chickenpicken84 (Jan 29, 2021)

Let's hope he posts a nice set of bongos next....


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I think that this guy could outfit you with a full kit. lol








100,000 Barrels, Drums, Pails, Tanks, www.BarrelMan.ca | Other | City of Toronto | Kijiji


Please review all ten images to see most of our barrel, drum, pail and tank options. See our pickup address at the bottom of this posting. We offer delivery services, so consider sharing your postal code when seeking a delivery quote. Most items are available, so let us know what you need and...




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Johnny6String (Aug 27, 2018)

laristotle said:


> I think that this guy could outfit you with a full kit. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm………might be tough to tune.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Johnny6String said:


> Hmmm………might be tough to tune.


What, you know drummers that tune their drums?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Johnny6String said:


> Hmmm………might be tough to tune.


Add water. Like those crystal glass players.










MarkM said:


> What, you know drummers that tune their drums?


Drummer in my band does.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

laristotle said:


> Add water. Like those crystal glass players.
> View attachment 382870
> 
> 
> Drummer in my band does.


With graduated lines, it would be easy to tune and as long as the water does not evaporate, it would be easy to keep in tune.


----------

